
Keeping America's Edge - robg
http://www.nationalaffairs.com/publications/detail/keeping-americas-edge
======
jcnnghm
Manufacturing didn't go away because of anything other than the rise in
unskilled labor costs in the United States. At the time it was cheaper to
manufacture overseas and ship to this country. With the falling cost of
robotics, and the rising cost of foreign labor and shipping, it's likely that
manufacturing will return to this country in a highly automated way. If your
job can be replaced by a robot, human or otherwise, that doesn't bitch about
his pension and threaten to strike, it will be.

